
Why doesn’t C++ have networking support? - ingve
https://quuxplusone.github.io/blog/2019/10/09/why-no-networking/
======
gumby
A cautionary tale, both of being hasty and then the lessons learned.

BSD sockets really reflect the standard PDP-10-based models of
internetworking, somewhat re-adapted for the Unix world. Probably not an
appropriate model to expose in 2020 or later.

------
jdashg
Yet another symptom of C++'s terrible user library ergonomics. Official-
batteries-included has benefits, but I would bet the majority of request for
networking in std:: is really "I want to reliably link to a networking
library, and the only reliably linkable library is the STL".

~~~
rumanator
> Yet another symptom of C++'s terrible user library ergonomics.

I disagree.

What stops you from picking one of the myriad of networking libraries? POCO,
Boost, libcurl, etc... Is it too hard for you to include one of the many de-
facto standard libraries? Would it help if you adopt one of the many package
managers for C++ libraries such as Conan? What exactly are you missing from
your library ergonomics?

And more to the point? Has the collective software development community
learned nothing from the collosal mistake of forcing Al sorts of components
into a standard library to be set in stone? Has the C and Java standard
libraries taught you nothing?

------
mister_hn
yeah, someone preferred ranges and formatting over networking.

I would really appreciate a standardized selection of networking facilities,
such as a http(2/3) server and client, a websocket implementation, unified
tcp/udp socket management.

I know there are libraries, but every of them come with some pros and contra
on each OS platform and a clunky API.

